# Whats the best colour led lighting for small graveyard/zombie theme



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

hi all
i have built a small graveyard zombie in my front yard 
(5 grave stones and 3 wiper driven zombies ect ) and was thinking of using 2 led spot lights to make things look better .
so just wondered what was the best colour lights to use .
i cant make my mind up ..red or blue ? 
whats looks the best please ..
thanks


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

I feel just using the 35w blue flood lights are too bright. If you can dim them or may e use some theatrical gels over then you can achieve a better look. I'd love to hear what others are doing?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

As for LED's blue and green are much brighter than red, so if all you have are a couple LED spots, I'd pass on the red. Blue is spooky and green is very eerie.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Greens and blues tend to look good in a graveyard. I would use the red to highlight the zombies. Different colors on different things helps to add layers and depth to a scene.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Oct 27, 2008)

Oops, I missed the LED part. All my lighting is LED's & I've yet to find anything that I'd use to light my GY that I feel is a realistic look. I used a bunch of colors (blue, green, yellow, red) a few years ago. It looked good but was too colorful... it didn't feel spooky like I wanted. I like highlighting certain props in different colors but the overall The look of the GY is a little tricky with LED's.

Multi-Color Led's from a few years ago.









Using colors for certain props

















With that being said if you used enough blue led floods from a distance you can get a good diffused moonlight glow. The color is too intense from only a few feet away but from too far away they get dim & arent are wide of a pattern. For this reason its a balancing act & definitely can be a pretty expensive way to go about it.

This year I've gone to all UV purple led spots shinning on just my gravestones (pics to come soon). They're aren't too bright & help to keep a spooky feel without lighting too much & being able to see stuff I'm trying to hide. Keep in mind that the camera picks up the ultra violet light much better than your eyes do it real life. It's really about 1/2 as bright as what you're seeing below. This is from last year before I decided to go all UV.

From behind the stones with UV LED's 









You can see 3 different types of lighting here
House = Blue CFL's
Middle Stones = UV Purple LED's 
Front Stones = 35w Blue Halogen Floods


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a big fan of green light all around.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, yeah...green light in the graveyard.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Blue all the waY!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We use blue for much of our graveyard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Blue - definitely blue


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I'd have to vote for a grave yard lit by a few flickering pumpkins, maybe a flickering 'torch' here and there and a bit of blacklight thrown in for good measure. So for LED color, I guess I'd have to say flickering warm white.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is definately a matter of opinion entirely. Blue I think looks great for a ghostly ethereal look, and I like green for zombies and creepy type monsters. You really can't go wrong with either color, and I actually both in different parts of the haunt.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

kprimm said:


> This is definately a matter of opinion entirely. Blue I think looks great for a ghostly ethereal look, and I like green for zombies and creepy type monsters. You really can't go wrong with either color, and I actually both in different parts of the haunt.


Agreed, I have warm white, blue, and green at different angles at different times on my stones, UV for detail spots, and reds that aim straight up from the ground at my cornstalks and fence to get caught in the fog and haze.

Just experiment and have fun. Check out the yard haunt lighting PDF here: http://www.robertdbrown.com/haunt/ for some great advice I think we have all read over and over.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks all some very help full info and great see photos using different colour lighting
To give idea of how things will look .never even thought about using green but think
Might be the way to go . 
Thanks again.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like yellow for skeletons, blue for graves and green/blacklight for anything toxic...


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

By the way, the blue LEDs do put out a bit of black light so you can use blue and throw in a few fluorescent paint spots for color.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldn't say either is "better", but I prefer blues and greens. At our make and take awhile back I brought in my home made LED spots and showed how with pointing a green and blue at the same headstone you could even blend colors and create shades, shadows etc..


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I use blue for our graveyard, with some highlights with candles,some pumpkins. I use red on our vampire prop (red=blood), and green for our scarecrow people.


----------



## kiki (Oct 6, 2011)

stagehand1975 said:


> Greens and blues tend to look good in a graveyard. I would use the red to highlight the zombies. Different colors on different things helps to add layers and depth to a scene.


full heartily agree.. I use multiple colors but for different areas and effects.. greens and blue for sure at least for me are great in graveyards and dungeons , i personally love a dash of UVs and a slow strobe..


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I use multiple blue floods to illuminate the stones throughout the graveyard. I use red floods to illuminate anything I want to have an evil feel to (corpsed skellies, scarecrows, grim reaper). I use the green floods for witches, dungeon, zombies. Also, different angles will produce different looks as shadows within contours of props will appear differently.


----------



## VORHEES2011 (Oct 29, 2011)

*lights in the grave yard*

I like dindgy dirty yellow bug lights or one flickering flood and fog above scene to cast moonlight :voorhees:I always try to make something as real as possible


----------

